

Ask HN: What does the new color of the header means? - stanislavb

What does this color of the header means? The old orange is better for sure. Is this a kind of Christmas decoration :) ?
======
cperciva
The header and the red/green numbers on the list pages are traditional HN
Christmas decorations, yes.

~~~
stanislavb
10x. I'm reading NH for less than an year :)

